# I would appreciate an opinion



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anybody know anything about this breeder and the Dam's line involved in the next breeding ?

http://www.southpawspoodles.com/puppies.html

Thanks a bunch in advance !


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

34 views and no comments :rolffleyes: ??? Interesting LOL

It looks that nobody ever heard of her :rolffleyes:

Strange indeed !!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't sorry! Not that I could tell you much if I had, lol! Do you like her? Have you talked to her?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I was doing email exchanging with her last year - I have also heard good things from a couple people here. I am in SC and was considering her for a puppy before Suri. Not much I can say accept that she was responsive to my emails and seemed friendly enough.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL Harley - you cracked me up : )))) !!!!

Well tried to talk , ehm... . I can not find anything about the Dam in the official database - not OFA not Poodlepedigree - :rolffleyes: Not that I could get any extra info - once you start asking you hear "crickets" chirping in the distance LOL

Thanks Olie : ))) !


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

sorry wishpoo, don't know. 
The bitch they are breeding looks young, but I can't find her information on the website anywhere, and she is not registered with the Poodle Health Registry.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

lol I was going to post yesterday but we had a storm come though so I couldn't. But I tried to look up the dame as well and came up with nothing.

From the website I would go as far as contacting the breed and asking for health testing info.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> LOL Harley - you cracked me up : )))) !!!!
> 
> Well tried to talk , ehm... . I can not find anything about the Dam in the official database - not OFA not Poodlepedigree - :rolffleyes: Not that I could get any extra info - once you start asking you hear "crickets" chirping in the distance LOL
> 
> Thanks Olie : ))) !


Hey you're a lot betting at this than me, lol!


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Does anybody know anything about this breeder and the Dam's line involved in the next breeding ?
> 
> http://www.southpawspoodles.com/puppies.html
> 
> Thanks a bunch in advance !


Hi wishpoo
I can only say "my experience" with her,she seemed to be a VERY nice person and I liked her allot.She was helpful,reasonable,and kind. I was also referred to her by a old friend in poodles who new her well. I almost got a pup from Cheryl myself.I would have no problem buying a pup from her.She will answer any questions you have was my experience with her. Good Luck!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> lol I was going to post yesterday but we had a storm come though so I couldn't. But I tried to look up the dame as well and came up with nothing.
> 
> From the website I would go as far as contacting the breed and asking for health testing info.


I did ask  - and never heard back after that *sigh... 

Harley - I know - really too much to guess at this point :smow:

*Thanks everybody for the input*


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

She is getting old I think- here is the REAL name of the mom-to be-
http://www.phrdatabase.com/cgi_bin/...dards&name=South Paw's Silver Confetti&gens=5


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

BINGO !!!!!! OH Thanks so much Dogsinstyle :elefant: !!!!

She really seemed very nice lady !!!!! That is why I was confused ! Something was not adding up !!! 

Maybe e-mails just did not go through :wacko:

This is great news 

Thanks again to all that tried to help ! And Dogsinstyle - I owe you a lunch ...dinner ... whatever you choose : )))) !!!!!!!!

PS: Of course I need all other test results - but is good to know at least this for the beginning ; )


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I talked to her about 11 or 12 years ago when I was looking or a pup.
I have CRS now-a days myself.
Carole


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

CRS ???? 

LOL OH I wouldn't say so !!!!!! You just solved very tough riddle here :spy: - you are VERY sharp : )))))))) !!!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am sorry...I looked up the "parents" on PHR and found nothing on the "Mom" either, so didn't get back to you. Bless you Dogsinstyle for solving the puzzle.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Arreau :beauty: !!!! 

Yes, I suppose most members just could not find anything and were confused as I was !


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

My dog Brian is from her. 
She is very nice - though we have only spoken through e-mail. 
She answered all my questions, and is usually pretty prompt in her replies, we still keep in touch. 

When I recieved Brian I got a folder with all his paperwork and records, as well as copies of all the parents testing


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Remington steel sure is a popular name for poodles. There is a goldmine's remington steel on my boys' pedigree so that makes 3 I know of...I know, totally off topic.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you checked these out? I know you have looked into many - when do you hope to have your poodle?
I have no knowledge personally but the sites didn't look too bad.

http://www.kiradapoodles.com/poodlepuppies.htm

http://www.spiritpoodles.com/home.cfm


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Olie thanks for trying to help  ! You are so sweet !!!!! I will definitely check links : ))) - it is always fun looking at puppies : ))) !!!!:marchmellow:


----------

